# BettaBeats' 10G Nano Reef



## BettaBeats

After making the initial purchases of the Korallia, the refractometer, and the test kit, I can safely say I am a challenger in the 2011 GTAA Nano Tank Contest.

My build is as much about learning as it will be about aesthetics and growth. There are a few DIY projects, many conversations with friends and 'pros,' and a personal determination to learn and share my reefing experience with others.

*Eqipment:*
10 Gallon Hagen tank
Current Nova Extreme T5HO 2x24W
API Reef Test Kit
Koralia Nano Powerhead - 240 GPH
Sybon brand Salinity Refractometer
CoraLife Digital Thermometer
Instant Ocean Reef Salt
MaxiJet 400 Powerhead (Salt mixing)
Aragonite Sand - 10-12lbs
Live Rock - 8-12lbs (Vanuatu Bali, Haiti, Fiji Totaka)
AquaClear 70 for HOB Fuge

*Planning To Buy*
24W T5HO Lamps - X2 (UVI Actinic White and 75/50)
Refugium Light
LED supplementary lighting?

*Stocking List*

*Corals*
- Zoas/Palys
- Softies

*Fish/Fauna*
- Goby?
- CUC (Clean Up Crew (Snails))

*Current Photo - Jan 13, 2011*


----------



## BettaBeats

Update: I have everything ready except the substrate, live rock, and RO/DI water. I have a mission tomorrow before work to try and find the remaining pieces of the Reef, but I am excited!

I'm replanting the plants in the 10 gallon now into the 15, and the gouramis have found a new home (pending).


----------



## BettaBeats

The dismantling process started tonight. Lights have been switched, and the 10 in nearly dry.










I have to give the tank a good wipe down tomorrow and clear out the gravel. I also need to find RO water and buy substrate, but the rest of my equipment came today!










Happy New Years!


----------



## BettaBeats

Jan 01, 2011

Dry start with equipment in place.

I staged the Tetra heater below the powerhead to keep the movement of water flowing and a stable temperature. Behind the Korallia Nano (240GPH) is the probe for my digital thermometer. My aim in stability in all aspects of this tank.










One thing I learned from the tear down of the 10G Planted is that vinegar and water in a spray bottle makes removing algae fairly easy! LOL


----------



## acer

BettaBeats said:


> Jan 01, 2011
> One thing I learned from the tear down of the 10G Planted is that vinegar and water in a spray bottle makes removing algae fairly easy! LOL


razor blades are also great for tricky spots


----------



## rrobbiiee

The tank looks brand new, vinegar FTW!


----------



## BettaBeats

rrobbiiee said:


> The tank looks brand new, vinegar FTW!


I need to rinse the tank again to get the paper towel gunk off, but I was surprised at how easy algae came off with vinegar.


----------



## rrobbiiee

99% Isopropyl will make quick work of that!


----------



## BettaBeats

rrobbiiee said:


> 99% Isopropyl will make quick work of that!


After sinking as much as I did into the build already, I think I will just use household pantry items. 

My only wish is that the Menagerie was open today for I'd be down there picking up my sand! Tomorrow morning I will be up early and headed to the Menagerie and then selling my collection of anubias, my gouramis, and my crypts.

I'll be honest, I am a little sad to see the anubias go. I almost want to split the Barteri's rhizome just so I have a little reminder of the plants. But, the transition into reefing will be worth it!


----------



## ameekplec.

Ooh, sent you a pm, but I'd take some barteri and crypts for RO


----------



## BettaBeats

ameekplec. said:


> Ooh, sent you a pm, but I'd take some barteri and crypts for RO


PM replied.

Today was a day of fishy business! I sold off my gouramis, my crypts, and most of my anubias to fellow GTAA members. I'm going to miss those plants. Anubias is my favourite type of plant in Freshwater aquaria. They did really well in my system and the people who received specimens received healthy plants.

During this process I also drained the 15 gallon 60% and shifted the entire stand forward several inches so that I had a clearance of 6.5" from the wall to house my HOB refugium. 
After that was set and acclimating the goby to the tank, I had to head down to Menagerie Petshop for substrate.
I chose Aragonite for my substrate on the basis that the water movement between packed granules will allow for less anaerobic areas. Also, because of the flow in the tank, I wanted a consistent smaller-medium sized substrate. It looks good too!

CaribSea Aragonite 








I think it is Seaflor™ Special Grade Reef Sand after a comparison to the CaribSea Website.
I picked the substrate up in bulk at Menagerie Petshop on Parliament Street.

Next thing to get is getting a jug or bucket for carrying RO water.. two actually. I would love to find a water depot that most small-towns seem to have. LOL

I approximate I have 12.5lbs of aragonite for a 1.25-1.75" sand bed, measured. 









The tower of glowing power and (fish).


----------



## BettaBeats

a BIG thanks to Ameekplec for hooking me up with RO water. I am going to try and mix my first batch of salt water tonight. I will also be learning how to use and calibrate my refractometer. 

I took a lot of good knowledge from seeing his 100G. It's truly an amazing display tank. 

Please stay tuned, Sunday is LIVE ROCK day!


----------



## explor3r

The aquascape day is a great day for u to have fun, i will stay tune for your pics to come..Looking nice


----------



## BettaBeats

explor3r said:


> The aquascape day is a great day for u to have fun, i will stay tune for your pics to come..Looking nice


I hope we can meet and I can get some frags


----------



## explor3r

Anytime I got few of them but soon i will have a lot


----------



## BettaBeats

I opted to make a Vlog about my first experience using my refractometer and mixing my first batch of salt water. I cannot seem to embed the video into this post, so please visit: 





I talk about fish math to get the proper mix of salt, how to use my refractometer, and some of the other tools and equipment I will be using to mix my batches of water. I hope to continue to Vlog throughout the contest.

The volume levels aren't great, but I will fix that in my next videos. I hope to give people a general idea of being a noob in the Reef world and also share my experiences along the way. As much reading as I've done the actual processes are completely new to me. But it's a good challenge and a good hobby. Thanks for watching!


----------



## BettaBeats

*Jan 8, 2011 - Wet.*

I mixed the first salt for 6 hours and decided to pump the water into the tank and get started on the second batch of water. I mixed this batch at 1.020 SG to balance out the 1.030 I mixed previously.

Tomorrow I will be looking for Live Rock and I hope to get the system cycling. My plan is to maintain the tank at 80F and keep the lights off for four weeks. The ammonia from the die-off on the LR will start the cycle and then I am going to let the tank stabilize before adding any corals or fish. This will be another 2 weeks.
I have a feeling these will be a very slow six weeks. I have books to read anyways (#NewYearResolution)


----------



## acer

is that where you are with water now? or is it more full?
you might need more water... maybe about 2 or 3 more gallons, but I don't know how much rock you're getting. just keep it on the side just in case you need more. 

also... so glad I used dry rock and used seeded rock to not have a cycle.


----------



## BettaBeats

acer said:


> is that where you are with water now? or is it more full?
> you might need more water... maybe about 2 or 3 more gallons, but I don't know how much rock you're getting. just keep it on the side just in case you need more.
> 
> also... so glad I used dry rock and used seeded rock to not have a cycle.


Seeded rock is Live Rock, but there is always the chance for a mini cycle due to die-off of the organisms on the LR when it is transported into a new tank. If my tank cycles quick then I will consider myself lucky, and hopefully I can cut the six weeks waiting down to 4 or so. You didn't have a cycle and you mixed LR and dead rock? I will hope I have the same results, but I've been told to prepare for a cycle and then a diatom bloom. 

I am mixing the second batch of water now, it is another 4.85 Gallons. I could probably pour it in now, but I want to see how the Specific Gravity/Salinity changes depending on the temperature the water is at. This is mainly for gaining knowledge on the salt mixing process so I can solve errors and keep stability in the long run.

It's been a good Day 1!


----------



## BettaBeats

I got bored so I filled the tank completely. I probably should have waited, but this way I can get all of the water mixed together.

The tank completely full + I put on the blue laminated background. Throughout my reading I've ready many stories of people painting the backs of their tanks only to have growth slow down on the backside of the rock. So instead of painting like I originally had planned, I decided to use the laminated background I had as I can remove it later if necessary.

The tank is a bit cloudy in this picture. The tank looks way better even 20 minutes after this photo was taken. 









The water is at 1.026 right now but I will lower it to 1.025 when I do my water changes. This was the first time I mixed saltwater and I think it went pretty well. The MaxiJet 400 is not powerful enough to pump the water in the bucket into my tank, so I might upgrade at a later date and sell the MaxiJet 400.

A picture of the reading on the refractometer:









Big day tomorrow! A trip to Menagerie and meeting another member for an AC70 to build my refugium!


----------



## 50seven

You get used to it. Eventually you'll take a scoop of salt and dump a guesstimated amount in your mixing bucket and it will go straight to 1.024 in one try. (I'm still working on that myself.  )

I now like the taste and feel of the salt water, its like its therapeutic...


----------



## acer

BettaBeats said:


> Seeded rock is Live Rock, but there is always the chance for a mini cycle due to die-off of the organisms on the LR when it is transported into a new tank. If my tank cycles quick then I will consider myself lucky, and hopefully I can cut the six weeks waiting down to 4 or so. You didn't have a cycle and you mixed LR and dead rock? I will hope I have the same results, but I've been told to prepare for a cycle and then a diatom bloom.
> 
> I am mixing the second batch of water now, it is another 4.85 Gallons. I could probably pour it in now, but I want to see how the Specific Gravity/Salinity changes depending on the temperature the water is at. This is mainly for gaining knowledge on the salt mixing process so I can solve errors and keep stability in the long run.
> 
> It's been a good Day 1!


well... I used 1 piece of dry man made LR then some rocks I had laying around that have been baked in the sun for like a month during the summer then rinsed and then left alone until now.

then.... I got a bucket and put a piece of the rock and driftwood in the bucket with a piece from my established tank (with powerhead and heater) and let it go for a month. So, with that seeded I was good to go. I'm not expecting a normal cycle, if it happens. As for coral line algae, that will take longer to grow in, but it will eventually. Also... die off from the one rock and driftwood would be minimal since the bucket was right beside where my tank was going. 

anyways, have fun tomorrow 
can't wait to see what you get.


----------



## BettaBeats

Today I picked up about 5lbs of live rock from Menagerie. The rocks look healthy and the sizes have given me a general idea of shapes and sizes I want to be particular in selecting. I picked a nice big base rock, a smaller shelf piece, and a nice piece of branching rock. I originally wanted 8-10lbs of LR, but I think I might have to up that to 12-15lbs. 

As always, the guys at Menagerie were knowledgeable and helpful. 

After my purchase I met up with a forum member to buy a used Aqua Clear 70 filter. Wow! It's a pretty massive filter and I can see why people choose to use them as refugiums. Because of the moderate-flow I am aiming for, I will re-purpose my AC30's impeller to slow the flow down. It is an apparent quick DIY project that involves removing the AC70's large impeller with the smaller AC30 impeller (or any of the smaller AC models impeller). 
The leveling device is missing from the AC70 but I hope to pick that piece up on a trip to Big Al's later this week.

I will document the DIY refugium process on video. I will also post pictures of the rock-work after the dust settles. When the AC70 is level and running I will polish the dust out of the water with some filter floss.

For now, I have to get back to watching World Cup Ski Racing!


----------



## BettaBeats

*End of Day 9*

The week went by fast and the transition from dry to wet tank happened even faster. I put my first pieces of Live Rock in today.

Here is a picture of my initial base of rock.









I also used the leveling device from my AquaClear 30 on the 70. However, the fuge will take some time to build and I also have a surface skimmer MOD to make. 
The green and metal heater (that I used in my salt mixing video) is only in the tank while it cycles. 80F seems like the best temperature to have a quick and efficient cycle. After my tank cycles I will be maintaining the temperature of my tank at 76F. That is of course, if my corals don't mind!

Enjoy the week guys! I probably won't have much to update until next weekend.
Even then, the World Cup Ski Racing series stops at Wengen next weekend, so I might not be on the computer much. I LOVE professional ski racing.


----------



## ameekplec.

That rock looks familiar....


----------



## Will

What is in the tank behind hte right side rock.


----------



## BettaBeats

There are two heaters - only one is on at the moment at 80F during the cycle, the other one can't get up to that high and may need replacing. The green and aluminum? one is on.

there is also a korallia nano, and a thermometer probe in the tank as well.


----------



## BettaBeats

I posted in haste this morning and before the dust settled. So I took some shots on my camera of the new rockwork. I picked up a piece of Vanuatu LR which makes the 'bridge' from the left to the right. Funny story, I had drawn the same shape rock in my sketchbook last night so I could remember what shape I needed for my aquascape. This was the first piece I saw and it fits perfectly! I also picked up a smaller piece of Haitian LR that is apart of the pile on the left where the powerhead is). I figure a few small pieces to build that side up will allow me more to work with in the long run.

This is the landscape I was going for and I'm quite pleased. The shelf needs to be epoxy'd in sometime so that it remains stable.
Here are some new pictures after the dust has settled.

NOTE: I removed the metal heater as it was very, very unstable and the temperatures were swinging 5 degrees sometimes. I'll use it for mixing salt though.

Looking from the side:









A little hitch hiking duster I believe?









And an angle shot that I think looks like a sky above the water. Really like this picture:









Any suggestions? I might angle the rocks so I can maximize the depth perception and so the bridge isn't exactly in the middle of the tank. But there are caves, and tunnels, and lots of light areas for different species.


----------



## BettaBeats

A quick personal note in my journal:

The switch over to Salt has been really exciting! Plants and shrimp and livebearer births are cool, but seeing little tiny organisms popping up on the rocks is something else. I have a little feather duster under the bridge who pops out as soon as I turn my lights on. I accidentally hit the glass while taking a picture yesterday and she popped right back into her hole. There are a few other worms and other little creatures that I hope make it through the cycle. 


At the moment I am scheduling my lights for a few hours a day and I will gradually increase them as the cycle continues. This is mostly due to the bridge being particularly white/light and I don't want to have a case of extreme algae at the start, so I'm waiting for the bio-goodness to grow to handle the nitrates.


----------



## ameekplec.

I'd angle it so the scape isn't so flat from side to side. Also, don't be afraid to not have a symmetrical landscape - the popular trend now is to have more depth and different heights and separate islands and non-arch overhangs.

The hitch hikers are fascinating aren't they? I can spend all night looking at them and looking for them in the tank.


----------



## BettaBeats

I agree. I have spots picked out for colonies of zoas and gsp, etc. I like the arch, though.
I need to set up a quarantine tank for my extra LR . 
But the spaces will fill in with colonies.
I want to stay away from frags bc I want natural growth.
But I love the arch.

Yes, the creatures rule!
Sent from my phone without tapatalk.



ameekplec. said:


> I'd angle it so the scape isn't so flat from side to side. Also, don't be afraid to not have a symmetrical landscape - the popular trend now is to have more depth and different heights and separate islands and non-arch overhangs.
> 
> The hitch hikers are fascinating aren't they? I can spend all night looking at them and looking for them in the tank.


----------



## BettaBeats

I do need coral cutters though 

BTW,the reef world moved away from 'walls of rock' and 'pyramids' etc,

but they still happen..


----------



## BettaBeats

Quick update before I Vlog tonight..

I rigged up a trial Top-Off device with some airline tubing and a valve. The valve looks like it is leaking, but overall I can slowly drip in RO water to top-off. It's not automatic as I don't have the exact rate of evaporation, but it works well enough that I can top-off during my morning 'stare at the rocks and find the little creatures' time before work.


Vlog tonight/this weekend.


----------



## BettaBeats

Here is my latest Vlog

*



*


----------



## explor3r

Cool i like the video, water very clear and aquascape looks better than the beginning.


----------



## ShrimpieLove

Ya the video is great! I like the arch in there...


----------



## BettaBeats

Thanks for your comments! I always wanted to Vlog so this is a great opportunity to get involved. Same with reefing,


----------



## BettaBeats

Obligatory crappy cell-phone picture of some of my first additions to my nano reef.. Purple Cuban Zoas! 









I also picked up three Nassarius snails that look like they came from Star Wars. 
Work on the refugium is slow as I have to wait for acrylic to dry, but my baffle works well and the flow is exactly how I planned in and around the compartments.

I will post a more thorough update as things progress to a point where I feel like vlogging, which might be a week or two.

My goal with this tank is gradual progression and continual growth, plus learning along the way.

Parameters are:

76F - 77F on some days. the gradual rising temperature is something I think would mimic nature in a shallow reef or off an atoll. 
pH 8.2
Ammonia 0
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 20ppm, which I have been told will gradually lower to 0
Specific Gravity 1.025

annnnd, a *SUPER SPECIAL SNEAK PEEK* of my refugium/sump HOB AC70 mod








*NEEDS CHAETO!*


----------



## Sunstar

purple cuban zoas... oh if you are interested in something I might beable to get a frag of it. I haz chaeto too.


----------



## Ciddian

i LOVE nass snails soooo much! I want a tank just for them. lol

The vid is great! Poor Fw tank.. Sw has killed you. X)


----------



## Sunstar

it sort of killed me to FW too... >.> I love salt...


----------



## BettaBeats

I love salt too! Quite a bit of work, but I just need to stay on schedule. Lots of hair algae, so I am hoping my blue legged hermits will clean it up.

Good deal @ menagerie yesterday!
I'm going to do a water change in a few minutes once the temp is balanced. 
The Hermits have already P'd off the zoas.. I suspect this will happen often, lol! I just want them to start grazing on the GHA on the rock.
Still need a few more snails I think. Menagerie said they were getting in a good order this week so heads up!


----------



## BettaBeats

My tank has been progressing well and I've been able to keep up on maintenance and water changes. I've actually begun to enjoy them! 

I picked up a frag of Green Star Polyp from Menagerie on Saturday. I've had my eye on these frags for a while. The GSP had begun to encrust on their plugs and I had a perfect sized hole in my Live Rock to stick the plug in.










The past two weeks have also seen a fast growth of Green Hair Algae. The hermits and snails eat the algae, but obviously can not keep up with its growth.









But of course the hermits love to clean around the Zoas and tick them off. 









And in terms of hardware - I think the hardware is the most important part of a reef tank. If it isn't working properly and doing it's job, then it isn't doing it's job! lol - I modded the intake cup of my 'surface overflow' so the cup won't run dry and suck in air (creating microbubbles). So far, so good! 









And of course I had to attack the algae. I used a 1/4" hard tube on some airline tubing to suck out the hermit poop. It was clogging with substrate from the GHA on the sand bed so I sucked all that stuff out with a 3/4" tube. 
I am looking into various media to stick in my HOB fuge to help purify my water.









I also upgraded the heater as it seems my Tetra 50w gave out. I have my eye on a heater that will fit in my fuge, but for now the larger glass heater will do. I am eager to work on plans for an Auto Top Up, but so far haven't had the time to work on that project. Stay tuned!


----------



## rrobbiiee

Looks like you got a good grip on that hair algae!

GSP looks purty as well.


----------



## BettaBeats

Yay! a new vlog!






In this video update I detail my refugium and my DIY surface skimmer - now that it's working properly! 

Enjoy and please leave comments with suggestions for diversifying my clean up crew.
Thanks!


> *EDIT: *In the video I forgot to mention that the baffle doesn't go all the way to the bottom, but is basically used to slow the flow down in the second chamber, and for the water to flow from the bottom, up and out of the downspout.
> Secondly, the second chamber will house macro algaes.. preferably chaeto and the first chamber will house some phosphate removing media. All in good time, and a few paycheques. lol


----------



## BettaBeats

picture of my blue zoas under a mini blue led light.
the camera doesnt do it justice.


----------



## BettaBeats




----------



## Sunstar

Starting ot win your war with hair I see.


----------



## BettaBeats

Sunstar said:


> Starting ot win your war with hair I see.


i wish i had BUCKETS of fresh RO/DI to tackle it. its UGLY!, it slows my flow down, traps stupid poop, ....

Chemi-Pure Elite
Phosphorus removing pad
Chaeto
Turbo Snails

I think I'm over the algae...


----------



## BettaBeats

I went to scrape the glass this morning and ended up doing another attack on the algae.This week was pretty good and the algae is definitely receding. I have a few detritis spots so I need to find a way to clean them up and I think I will have the problem solved.

Over the past few weeks I've added...

To the refugium:
Phosphate remover foam (1st chamber/baffle)
Chaeto (2nd chamber)
Chemi-Pure Elite (2nd chamber)
Filter foam "microbubble and chaeto blocker" (out flow)

To the tank:
3 small margarita snails

To the equipment: 
460nm SlimPac Actinic replacing the SlimPac 6700k
20 blue LED moonlights in a strip.. still not permanently mounted


I have managed to keep the tank parameters extremely stable by doing regular daily top offs. Coraline has started to grow on the K.nano powerhead. Little dusters and sponges and anthropods and yes.. the dreaded flatworms. But they only appeared in the last few days leading up to the scheduled water change today.
Last weekend my zoas were rocking! the day after a very smooth 20% water change and the addition of the extra media they had very long tentacles. They looked electric under the new lighting!

I need to pick up some more RO water and consider what else I can add to my clean up crew.


----------



## aln

oo very nice start!  love you pictures too btw 
gunna follow this


----------



## BettaBeats

aln said:


> oo very nice start!  love you pictures too btw
> gunna follow this


Awesome! Thanks 
It has been, and still continues to be, a highlight of my day.

I love this tank!
I had a veteran tell me to be worried about my GSP taking over.. let it take over! I want this reef to be lush and healthy!


----------



## BettaBeats

Pre - March FTS Teaser










* during a water change and an attack on the algae

I also must edit again to say that the three snails I added look to be Margarita snails and not Turbo snails.
Big Al's Mislabel. I'll try and talk to Joel and see what was up with that. They don't do as much damage to algae as I heard real turbos do.


----------



## ShrimpieLove

wow that blue zoa photo is so awesome  really glows!


----------



## BettaBeats

Under Actinics


----------



## BettaBeats

A quick update:

my zoas have started to grow new polyps! There are several new polyps and the colony is filling in the rock nicely.
My GSP is growing nicely too and is about to get off the frag plug and onto the rock. 
I have a clump of Y branching algae that I need to remove, It is starting to encroach on the GSP. I like the look of it so I may move it to my refugium until I can set up my 5 gallon holding tank.

Also, I just noticed a baby snail! It must have been a hitchhiker. It looks like it has zebra/spiral black and white stripes so I think it might be a baby Margarita snail. One of the bristle worms was spotted in the Y branching algae and has grown quite a bit since I first saw it when I started my tank. I need to get some more corals from Fragd.it soon. Zoas and frogspawn!


----------



## BettaBeats

Today I did some major work on my aquariums and even set up a 5gallon low-tech moss tank where I hope to breed my Celestial Danios. In the process of looking over every inch of my tanks I notice my first dreaded aiptasia anemone. Tonight I boiled water and with a needled syringe I injected the little goon and watched him shrivel up and die. I hope no more propagate but it is quite common in tanks.
I also removed the larger heater and put the smaller 50W heater into the refugium. 
The last thing I did was go after the Y Branching Algae. It has started to encroach on my GSP and I figured it was time to remove it. I managed to get most of the pieces out of the tank, and will keep a watchful eye in case any bits got elsewhere.


----------



## ameekplec.

BettaBeats said:


> Also, I just noticed a baby snail! It must have been a hitchhiker. It looks like it has zebra/spiral black and white stripes so I think it might be a baby Margarita snail. One of the bristle worms was spotted in the Y branching algae and has grown quite a bit since I first saw it when I started my tank. I need to get some more corals from Fragd.it soon. Zoas and frogspawn!


Like this:









or this?:









If it's the former, then you're cool - they're collonista snails, and they're oft encountered begnin CUC. If it's the latter, it's a sundial snail, and they're bad news bears. Zoa eaters.

And if it's neither, well, maybe a picture would help.

FWIW, I don't think margarita snails can breed in full SW - they need brackish water to hatch.


----------



## BettaBeats

The snails I have were labeled Black Turbos from Big Als. They look like this: http://kaizenmedia.ca/blog/category/our-reef-tank/page/2/ But I have seen them similarly pictured and called margarita snails. But that's what mine look like..E
The baby snail looked like it could be one of them. However, I have only seen it briefly once under moonlight. 
*EDIT:* I saw the baby out right after I wrote that out.. so I took a picture under actinics and enhanced it.









I cannot see your first photo Ameek.. but the baby snail did not look like the second picture.


----------



## ameekplec.

Looks like a fully grown collonista  They get to about a few mm in diameter, rarely any larger.


----------



## BettaBeats

ameekplec. said:


> Looks like a fully grown collonista  They get to about a few mm in diameter, rarely any larger.


Sweet! thanks or the ID. Reading that they ONLY come out at night makes sense.. since I've only seen this snail when the lights are off.


----------



## ameekplec.

They usually hide under ledges and small nooks during the day - if you look hard enough you'll find them


----------



## BettaBeats

A few minutes ago I heard a distinguishable 'click' of something dropping on hardwood floor. My first thought - one of my crabs or snails climbed out of the tank. I don't know why, but I've been thinking this would happen sometime soon.

And it did. One of my hermits, the one who switched his shell the second night in the tank had climbed out. I found him and plopped him back in. He is probably shook up. He had also been climbing that specific corner the last couple of days and falling back into the tank. The 'click' his shell made on the glass was the same type of 'click' he made when his shell hit the ground.



Yeesh, good thing I'm a night owl.
I will have to start feeding them every day then.


----------



## BettaBeats

my collonista snail was out this morning under the actinics. I had a bit more ambient room light.


----------



## BettaBeats

I am about to do a big water change so I took some photos of where the tank was today. Some cyano, but mostly because of detritus. Since I've been feeding the hermits I've noticed some issues due to nutrients. A big water change will solve that problem. The Menagerie was kind enough to sell me 5gals of RO, the snow made it an effort to get home. lol!

detritus trap behind rocks and below the Powerhead









the hermits seem happy with the Crab Cuisine I bought them today..  they literally run to the pellets from where ever they are in the tank. 









cool deep red algae. and the green star polyps! which are almost onto the rock!!









a few new zoa heads popped up on this side recently. Yay!









and of course a Mid-March FTS









I have a bunch of new corals coming to the tank soon.. have to keep it tidy and stable!


----------



## BettaBeats

And a short Vlog but this time with music. I give a quick tour of the daily anarchy that takes place in my aquarium LOL.. after the crab escape, the tyranny of the cyano and the aiptasia, and my jobless last 3 months (no longer jobless though!) it seemed fitting to use some Against Me!

*



*


----------



## BettaBeats

Learned a really painful lesson today..
Do not do a top off in the morning when you're getting ready to start a new job.. I left the siphon in the tank and it was draining onto the floor for several hours.. probably 5?

SG is 1.22, the floor is soaked and my surface skimmer is submerged and not skimming the surface.


Also, I saw a baby zoa polyp on the sandbed and I thought I'd leave it there (I don't like putting my hand in the tank and disturbing it unless necessary.) well the baby polyp wasn't there this morning. 

But my zoas are really taking off


----------



## BettaBeats

YES!!! while I was down about the Zoa Pox on my cuban blue zoas, a Hermit crab decided to switch shells! That's TWO!!!

Plus, there is another little snail in my tank, white shell.


SO COOL TO LOOK AT!

Lots of work, but so awesome. And you meet amazing people too.


----------



## BettaBeats

ZoaPox recovering as I keep the tank fairly stable. Worried about a big move and my new career so not much hands-on tank stuff this past month. Wait until the money gets rolling again 

here is my April FTS









BTW, how do bristle worms get SO BIG SO FAST?! I saw TWO o them today about a centimeter THICK!!!!!


----------



## BettaBeats

Dropped by Big Al's Vaughn on my way back from Barrie and got myself some $15 corals!

My new mushrooms are open and loving their new home, hermits and all.









I love this leather coral. I don't know the exact specifics of it, but it is quite the nice coral in my tank.









My GSP and zoas have been closed for most the day. They are pretty ticked off at the last few days. Hopefully they will open by this evening.

A smaller pic of the new shrooms:


----------



## BettaBeats

I used to make a separate thread for the ID-this-hitchhiker thing, but this one I'll keep in my thread.

I've seen this limpet-like shall on different parts of this rock, but I thought it was the top of one of my snails. Today I see this little guy under my rock of zoas and it is not one of my snails..

sorry about the pic, but as you can see he is wedged right under the rock.

What is this Hitchhiker?


----------



## BettaBeats

I saw two bristle worms today.. one grabbed a bubble of bubble algae and took it back into his hole, and the other was being non-shy and eating a crab pellet out in the open









He may look big.. but I saw two BIGGER ones last week!!!!!
I'm afraid to touch those rocks now, lol!


----------



## BettaBeats

Hey guys and gals!

Today is the day of the big move. I am lucky I am only moving 6 blocks, and I will now be living close to Menagerie <3. First off, I must thank Harold for supplying my RO water. I have 10 gals of water to be picked up this afternoon. I will be doing a massive waterchange.. about 80%! Plus I will have extra water for top ups so I really appreciate this. I also want to thank Eric (Ameekplec) for his help answering my questions during the contest. Two more months! Finally, thanks so much to Sabrina (ShrimpyLove) for her amazing trades and shrimps. I was lucky enough to have her as my neighbor, but even luckier for the 15 gallon (long) tank I received! You'd be surprised how quickly one grows out a 10 gallon!!
LOL


My goal today is to move my tanks in solid state.. so my rocks will go into TWO 2.5 gallons with old tank water and my gravel will be held down with a wet towel. I will probably keep about 3" of water in the tank so my snails and crabs will stay in the 10. I'm fairly strong so I will support the tank with my arms and carry it to the truck. The two flights of stairs at the new place will be a workout!

Over the past few weeks I have been traumatized by this move! I haven't put much effort into the tank besides new corals. Now that I will be living close to Menagerie I hope I will always have a container of RO ready. I only live a KM away now, but TTC or even walking a 60lb jug of water is a task. 

The new 15 gallon needs a reseal and I must have packed my Silicone into one of my 4 tubs... yes, I have 4 tubs of aquarium stuff 
I'm not sure if it needs a reseal as I was told it hold water? It's seals are black so maybe new clear-silicone seals will look nice. 

Anyways, my friends are here now so I will update you all tonight hopefully!


----------



## ShrimpieLove

Hope you move went well ! Its a bonus that youre closer to Menagerie!! Even though you moved I think you are still the closest hobbyist to Me, so we're still "neighbours" 
Glad ur happy with the 15g tank, im very happy with my filter- thank you! Ill send itrader  
I did fill the tank for 24 hours and there were no leaks, but I didnt trust it with some of the silicon peeling a bit, and I dont know how to reseal so I never used it... I am sure youll make a project out of it


----------



## Sunstar

Good luck with the move. Harold is a great guy!


----------



## BettaBeats

move went well! found a sponge and another snail i have to research. 

GSP is ticked..

bought two frags from menagerie. orange zoas and green/purple ones!


----------



## BettaBeats

Foolish crabs knocking over my frags!


----------



## BettaBeats

None of the FTS I took in a batch of about 200 photos is one that I want to show. Tonight I am going to try for a better shot. If not, I'll post the best one of the bunch I took the past few nights. I added a tonne of corals over the past bit. Things look way better after the move and everything has or is finding its place.. I'm still missing a shroom that crawled away...

Here are some teaser/inhabitants of the Reef!

New Blue Green Zoas! From the Menagerie









Luscious Pink Mushroom Leather Coral - Big Al's Vaughn









Green/Pink Mushrooms - Big Al's Vaughn









Orange/Purple/Yellow Zoas and Green Star Polyps - the Menagerie









Eagle Eyes and Red/Purple Zoas with sparks! - the Menagerie









Keyhole limpet met the fate of hungry, obnoxious crabs! 








They don't even fit into the shell!!!

The escape artist! This crab tries to escape out of the tank every night.. He succeeded once too!


----------



## BettaBeats

MAY FTS


----------



## BettaBeats

Big day for shopping! orange skunk clown, zoas, and some rubble!!!


----------



## BettaBeats

I have packed up an headed onto the Ark to London, Ont. The rapture is coming, but surprisingly I see no dinosaurs on this ark.


Jokes aside, the tank is doing well. However, the latest spell of hot weather has seen my tank which remained within .8 degrees of 76F for months.. peaking out at 84F during the day. I don't have any affordable and easy options.. a fan, lots of extra RO water, and ride the heat out. 

I purchased a small Orange Skunk Clown. She's a doll. Hosts in my mushrooms at night and swims figure 8s through and around my open rock work. I also picked up a new colony of zoas that are doing well. 

Anyhow, I hope the evaporation and temperature aren't too much this weekend while I am away. I have food for my roommates to feed and I made the SG lower to compensate for evap. This is a big test.


----------



## Will

How did your weekend away go?
My 72hr absence had mixed results.


----------



## Will

BettaBeats said:


> I've seen this limpet-like shall on different parts of this rock, but I thought it was the top of one of my snails. What is this Hitchhiker?


You're right, it looks like a keyhole limpet. _Fissurellidae_

Unless it's not got the keyhole in the top, then it's some other type of snail. Unable to tell from the photo.


----------



## BettaBeats

Will Hayward said:


> How did your weekend away go?
> My 72hr absence had mixed results.


Good question Will.
I did a water change the same day I was leaving and I lowered the SG down from 1.025 to 1.023. This may seem like a lot to change, but I was more worried about a SG spike and things going crazy. I also filled it to a level that when I came back, the evaporation would level the SG to 1.025. I also had my roommate feed my fish on Sunday night. I came home Monday and things were looking great!

I need to get rid of some crabs, they just tick off my corals too much. I need to get a protein skimmer and/or do larger water changes. That will come when I upgrade to a 15 gal.

I'm also going to lower my tank from my dresser to my 10 gal stand. The height it is at now makes it DANGEROUS to do a water change. I fell off a chair and got salt water all over.

Other than that, I am very budget-tight until mid-June. So instead of adding anything to the tank now, I will more than likely get a bit more CUC members and save my money for the new substrate and pumps and gear I'll be needing for the upgrade to the 15 gal.

Pics to come, but I cannot find my battery or the charger for my camera


----------



## Will

BettaBeats said:


> Good question Will.
> I did a water change the same day I was leaving and I lowered the SG down from 1.025 to 1.023. This may seem like a lot to change, but I was more worried about a SG spike and things going crazy. I also filled it to a level that when I came back, the evaporation would level the SG to 1.025. I also had my roommate feed my fish on Sunday night. I came home Monday and things were looking great!
> 
> I need to get rid of some crabs, they just tick off my corals too much. I need to get a protein skimmer and/or do larger water changes. That will come when I upgrade to a 15 gal.
> 
> I'm also going to lower my tank from my dresser to my 10 gal stand. The height it is at now makes it DANGEROUS to do a water change. I fell off a chair and got salt water all over.
> 
> Other than that, I am very budget-tight until mid-June. So instead of adding anything to the tank now, I will more than likely get a bit more CUC members and save my money for the new substrate and pumps and gear I'll be needing for the upgrade to the 15 gal.
> 
> Pics to come, but I cannot find my battery or the charger for my camera


I did the same, A waterchange with low SG the day I left. I need to get some RO water to topup and bring the SG back down a bit. For now, I will have to put in some of the left over water from what I mixed for the water change, otherwise by noon tomorrow the pump will be sucking in air...

I did not feed at all since thursday, and things are looking good. The big loss was a great peice of SPS that died. I'm not sure the cause though... This is a real shame because it was a unique green shade in the tank, and is the first eye catcher in the tank. I will need to replace it with something new.

The blue leg hermit crab I have in mine has been trampling every coral i've got, with his non stop wandering. I don't know what hes looking for, but here I am yelling at him that he's walking right by those green hair algae patches hes supposed to be eating for me.


----------



## BettaBeats

I found phosphorus sponge material in my refugium got rid of my hair algae problem quickly. Just a little square next to my baffle and the stuff was gone in a week. That, and my turbo snails. I have a turbo I'm looking to get rid of if you are interested will. And I have some phosphorus pad too.

Should I be feeding my fish every day?
Also, where did you get your little red fish from?


----------



## Will

I've always run Seachem Phosphate remover in this tank, but a few weeks ago took it out an forgot to replace it. You've just reminded me, so I'll put in a fresh batch now. Thanks.

I have some snails (trochus, bumblebee, turbo), but the Turbo snail shell is literally 1/4 the width of my tank... and the hair algae patches are just little tuffs coming out on the rock between the zooanthids. the Turbo is in my quarentine tank. The tiny black turbo I had was shocked during a water change and was attacked and killed by a hermit. The bumbleebees are hunters, and the trochus only eats algae film on the tank walls.

The Gold Eye Neon Goby was bought at BA Hamilton, but has since dissapeared, probably anemone food, but I'll never find out I'm sure. No replacement yet...

What fish do you have? Just the skunk clown?


----------



## BettaBeats

Yes, just the skunk clown. I'm surprised by how much protein feeding her makes so I have to keep up on water changes and perhaps rig up some media to trap as much of the protein as possible from my DIY surface skimmer.


I am interested in a nano protein skimmer but they are costly and I'd like as much bang for my buck as possible.


----------



## Will

Personally, I would feed the fish 1-2 times daily, pellet by pellet, letting no food be uneaten. Some very fine filter floss or polishing pad could be mounted onto your overflow. Though I'd have to go back and look at your DIY configuration.

Nano protein skimmers seem to have come a long way in the past few years, but I still see plenty with less effective or finicky designs. The TMC V2 Nano Skimmer was one I was interested in, but it is available currently in UK only. If the nano tank were to have a sump, I'd suggest opting to go with a powerful large skimmer hidden in the sump. Bang for buck seems hard to find in small sized skimmers.


----------



## BettaBeats

my friend lives in the UK.... hrm.


----------



## Will

ORLY?

What small skimmers have you been looking at if any? 

I've seen a pico reefer with the same tank as me, who posted on the nano-reef forums showing a video TMC V2 Nano Skimmer 80 running. It looks to be a great size, and has a pretty good looking design. It's got 6 venturi injectors, rated to 80Ls tank, but does not come with a pump (no biggie imo).


----------



## BettaBeats

I was looking at the Rio but I've heard bad things. I was also considering the Bio Cube's air-stone driven skimmer, but I hear the wood needs replacing. 


I really just need something to assist in removing the proteins from my water now that I have a fish to feed.


----------



## Will

I have a Biocube skimmer. The wood blocks are like $3 a pop and last a couple weeks or so.


----------



## Sunstar

where does the nano skimmer fit in your tank will?
\


----------



## BettaBeats

I agree! lol. I will have room for it in my 15 when I get a stand for that tank and set it up. I still want to do a gravity fed sump. Keep most equipment out of sight and below the display. 

Will, how well does the Bio Cube skimmer work?


----------



## Will

It works okay for what it is... an airstone in a tube... faaaaar better than nothing, and total crap compared to skimmers of larger size/popular design.

It doesn't fit im my tank really, just too small by a couple mm to fit in the overflow area

It has lots of down sides, and a few upsides. the upsides are, it does actually skim, its incredibly easy to clean, requires only an airpump, its small and only a 2x3x2 inch collection cup sits just above water level.


----------



## Sunstar

airpump. that is the part which would drive me mental.


----------



## BettaBeats

i agree! i like flowing water but non-stop vibration would drive me mad.

i moved the tank from the top of my tall dresser onto the stand. need to get ro water and do a wc.

something got into my shrimp tank.. goby passed away.. two shrimps dead...


----------



## BettaBeats

I just finished a water change and am charging my camera batteries. I have to go find the proper super glue (gel) to affix some of my smaller frags that were scraped from the tanks at Big Al's Scarborough. 
I really wish I had the time before June 1st to beef up my clean up crew. However I did notice a little brittle star or some sort of star fish in one of my rocks 

Ameek was correct - I should have gotten the Y Branching Algae out of the tank earlier.. It's gotten onto a lot of rock and in between some zoas. It doesn't bother me too much, but I feel like it is impeding the corals.


Jazzy the Orange Skunk Clownfish is content. 
I have to put my rock work together after I moved the tank a SECOND time! I moved it from the 5.5' stand it was on to my original 10gal metal stand.. made the water change just now super easy!


I will VLOG tonight or tomorrow when everything is settled


----------



## BettaBeats

NEW VLOG!!!





.

.


----------



## BettaBeats

NEWER VLOG - WE HAVE TROUBLE!

WATCH IT HERE


----------



## BettaBeats




----------



## BettaBeats

I kind of faltered in the last few weeks. It's been a great task and a pleasure to have this tank. It's a mainstay of conversation with my friends. I picked a hobby that I truly enjoy. The tank looks way better than the pics, but I mistook the date (July 1) for July 14th. Put my hands into the tank to clean up and the corals got ticked.


I have tubes and all my equipment in the pic, but I don't mind. It's a healthy tank. I love waking up and watching Jazzy swim about. 

Now that it's after the contest I'm switching up my CUC, taking out 2 crabs and the 3 black turbos. I am adding a few nassaurius snails, and a few other cool things. Maybe an urchin (tiny one) and maybe a maxi-mini. Maybe more mushrooms.. the best part is the tank keeps evolving and I don't think I'll get out of the hobby any time soon 


I'll post a vlog and continue to vlog about the tank.


----------



## BettaBeats

Here's the tank on July 1st. 









Notice the extension of the polyps on the leather. The Green Star Polyps have also started to take off. The Y-Branching algae has remained stable in those bushes and not blowing around my tank. The mushrooms are lush and vivid, and all my zoas are rocking. Save for the crabs, and a tonne of colonista snails (anyone want any?) the tank seems stable.
Evap has been a pain the last few days, but I plan on a water change tomorrow. I like to do about a 3 gallon water change now that I am feeding the crabs and fish.

Softies are really fun and fairly easy to take care of. 









My Orange Skunk Clown Fish has been a great addition. It is very active and is hosted by the Leather and the purple Zoas. I have even seen her in the cave!


----------



## BettaBeats

Another pic of my zoas and a shroom! I thought I posted this pic already, oops!


----------



## Sunstar

I would like some of your zoas, and nice pics :3


----------



## BettaBeats

Sunstar said:


> I would like some of your zoas, and nice pics :3


Thanks! I got them mostly from Menagerie and Big Als (Oakville, North York, and Scarborough). The frags arent glued down, so I need to get some putty.

I also bought the downspout for the AC70. The overflow worked (and worked well I might add), but when it broke off it was nearly impossible to put back on. So, until I find the appropriate sized PVC piping I will just use the longer intake spout. This also prevents gurgling which I was experiencing a lot during the heat wave.

One thing I did learn, is that when the tank's temps rise (I was at 87F one night!! my room also was that hot, had to stay at friends), is that a lot of organic compounds breakdown. So the detritis broke down making the water gunky. I did a partial vacuum and water change. I also vacuumed out the water in the refugium and replaced my filter pads. The corals were open last night and this morning so I take that things are well now.

I used to not mind putting my hand in the water. However, my skunk clownfish has begun to nip at my hand. It doesn't hurt, but it makes me jolt a bit. I find it cute but I don't want to stress it out too much. Found a small collection of zoas at the back of the tank that are doing well. 
I need to pick up a razor and clean the front glass to spin and span. regular scrubbies won't do anything.

I also might try to frag some of my zoas from my cuban colony. There are some collections of 4 polyps that I could break the rock from under and glue them to a peg or piece of rock. I'm also looking for frags if anyone on the TTC has any.


----------



## altcharacter

How's the tank doing dude?? Gimme some pics!


----------



## Sunstar

I second the question. how's it going :3


----------



## BettaBeats

a little video shot by my partner ; 




I'll post a larger update later, but, we're cleaning it up a LOT!


----------



## BettaBeats

i will be doing a BIG maintenance task tonight and tomorrow, and sunday - NEW CORALS! 

looking for a small Bubble coral, zoas/palys, mushrooms, and unique nano-things. 

I was considering a 14Gal BioCube upgrade, but it is too fun paying off debt


----------



## BettaBeats

ok, i bought some new frags from ameekplec - a gorgeous frag of pulsing xenia, and a quite remarkable green sinularia leather. here's the vid of the new joys in the tank..





today I went to big al's Scarb. was going to go to Oakville for Reef Gallery and BA, but I wanted to maximize my purchases.

picked up :

2: astria snails
1: green ricordia florida
1: small 6.99 frag of zoas
1: bunch of free macro algae.

I also picked up some putty, but it's not working too well.. Will try it a bit later. Anyone have tips on this?

PS.. the tank looks AMAZING.. it's filling in nicely and my fish, yes, is trained ;D


----------



## BettaBeats




----------



## carmenh

Do you mean 2 part stuff? It works best for creating a mold into which you can then crazy glue the rock or plug that a frag is attached to. It's not that sticky on it's own...



BettaBeats said:


> I also picked up some putty, but it's not working too well.. Will try it a bit later. Anyone have tips on this?
> 
> PS.. the tank looks AMAZING.. it's filling in nicely and my fish, yes, is trained ;D


----------



## BettaBeats

well, miss Jazzy decided the pulsing xenia would be a better host than her former mushroom leather...

so this is why it's been closing up:

clown ticking off its new host

also, i SWEAR by chemi-pure. my tank doesnt look the same with just carbon. growing out my chaeto in the window. need a small wattage light to let it grow in the refuge.


----------



## BettaBeats

and another

the video my partner shot


----------



## Ciddian

lol! that fish really does love that Xenia XD


----------



## BettaBeats

Ciddian said:


> lol! that fish really does love that Xenia XD


is it bad that its closing up because she stirs it around all day?

she LOVES it.. and now I know she is looking for a mate (well, it really, I don't know her sex)

so.. another orange skunk clown is in the budget.

Also, my xenia is attaching to the rock (and i hear it spreads like wildfire)
and my green mushrooms have split and instead of 5, i have 7!! 
also, my lightning green zoas are growing, and everything seems healthy.

Definitely need to upgrade lighting. My orange zoas are growing, but not as intense as the original colours.

*Looking for a 2x24W T5HO 24" fixture *while I save for my LED system my friend will build me 

also, anyone with a LARGE tank want 1-3 2" shelled hermit crabs? They are terrors in my tank!


----------



## itsru

BettaBeats said:


> is it bad that its closing up because she stirs it around all day?
> 
> she LOVES it.. and now I know she is looking for a mate (well, it really, I don't know her sex)
> 
> so.. another orange skunk clown is in the budget.
> 
> Also, my xenia is attaching to the rock (and i hear it spreads like wildfire)
> and my green mushrooms have split and instead of 5, i have 7!!
> also, my lightning green zoas are growing, and everything seems healthy.
> 
> Definitely need to upgrade lighting. My orange zoas are growing, but not as intense as the original colours.
> 
> *Looking for a 2x24W T5HO 24" fixture *while I save for my LED system my friend will build me
> 
> also, anyone with a LARGE tank want 1-3 2" shelled hermit crabs? They are terrors in my tank!


Really love the Xenia - but i've heard its 50-50 - either your tank will kill them off or they will grow like weeds.

I know you said you were looking for a 2x24W - but check out http://www.aquastyleonline.com/ - they are cheaper than a 'good' 2x24 t5ho used. - there is a thread on here about them -> http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25474

I was eyeing this - http://www.aquastyleonline.com/products/Aquarium-8-x-3w-LEDs-DIY-kit.html - which two of those would do you well if you were looking for a two heat sink setup or you could get the 20 LED DIY - also if needed Id be willing to help wire them up for you. (im a block away)


----------



## BettaBeats

I picked up several corals and animals these past few weeks. two astrea snails, a colony of zoas, and a ricordia florida. mushrooms have split into 7 now.

the best is this tailspot blenny though, who seems to enjoy swimming with my clown.


----------



## BettaBeats

and the ricordea, xenia, and the clown


----------



## Will

That blenny is amazing!!!


----------



## BettaBeats

Will said:


> That blenny is amazing!!!


yes, he is quite special.. tailly is his name. jazzy is the orange skunk, she likes to bite.


----------



## BettaBeats

went to ORG yesterday, and it was quite the hike from DT Toronto.

However, I got a great deal on an LED strip light that I'm acclimating to the tank by an hour a day. i also scored on a huge rock of zoas that looks to be a good start for trying to frag!


more pics and vids soon!


----------



## BettaBeats

December 7, 2011 update.

Cleaned the glass today. I am also running ReefBrite LEDs with a 460nm Actinic 24w HO bulb. This has made the colours POP!
i just can't wait until growth picks up!! i also saw a tiny asternia snail in my tank this week.

here are some shots.


----------



## BettaBeats

one more...


----------



## altcharacter

that bed of zoa's looks amazing!!!


----------



## itsru

The tank looks amazing! Cant believe the reefbrite and one actinic gives that. .. mushrooms look amazing in that light, also like how the gsp looks 'different'


----------



## BettaBeats

itsru said:


> The tank looks amazing! Cant believe the reefbrite and one actinic gives that. .. mushrooms look amazing in that light, also like how the gsp looks 'different'


the gsp is hard to take a picture of because it so close the surface of the lights. They are bigger, brighter, greener, and growing quick. You can also see the growth of the zoas in the last picture I posted with one a couple up.

I putting the Actinics on an hour before and an hour after the LEDs


----------



## fesso clown

*wow*

Hi, i'm new and am building a 20G. This tank and thread is totally inspiring! (and very useful) Which Reefbright did you get?


----------



## BettaBeats

fesso clown said:


> Hi, i'm new and am building a 20G. This tank and thread is totally inspiring! (and very useful) Which Reefbright did you get?


I have the ReefBrite 24" LED Aqua 15W, 24V. It has 6 blues and 6 whites alternating.

Very nice light.


----------



## pat3612

Very nice tank looks much bigger love the look of the new lights


----------



## BettaBeats

pat3612 said:


> Very nice tank looks much bigger love the look of the new lights


thanks!

ummm... I went overboard the last few weeks.. i'd say 7 new corals (torch, multiple zoa colonies, red mushrooms) I also beefed up my clean up crew - 3 tiny tiny hermits (about the size of the leg of one of my big guys) and two long-shelled snails. i forget their name.

I added a bunch of rubble as well so the tank is 'filled.' i either have to start fragging or selling 

either way, the tank is filled in and it's a beaut! I wish the contest was a YEAR long!


----------



## carmenh

So where are the pictures? 



BettaBeats said:


> thanks!
> 
> ummm... I went overboard the last few weeks.. i'd say 7 new corals (torch, multiple zoa colonies, red mushrooms) I also beefed up my clean up crew - 3 tiny tiny hermits (about the size of the leg of one of my big guys) and two long-shelled snails. i forget their name.
> 
> I added a bunch of rubble as well so the tank is 'filled.' i either have to start fragging or selling
> 
> either way, the tank is filled in and it's a beaut! I wish the contest was a YEAR long!


----------



## BettaBeats

carmenh said:


> So where are the pictures?


heh, well,

i have a hard time cleaning the glass as my clown fish attacks me.
so, I have to go sometime this week to get a mag-float. Yes, a year and i don't have one!

Just wait till everything is open


----------



## carmenh

LOL, I have an evil clown, too. I LOVE this scraper that goes on a mag float...

http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/easy-blade-original-scraper-attachment-p-128.html



BettaBeats said:


> heh, well,
> 
> i have a hard time cleaning the glass as my clown fish attacks me.
> so, I have to go sometime this week to get a mag-float. Yes, a year and i don't have one!
> 
> Just wait till everything is open


----------



## Will

I like my Two little fishes nano mag, but also have the Large Mag Float. Pretty great tools, just dont let them touch the substrate.


----------



## BettaBeats

Do clownfish have teeth? YEOW!!!

Every time my hand goes into the tank she bites me hard enough for me to squeel!

im using a full replacement blade from a carpet cutter. but i do NOT want to put my hands in the tank! It's her space..

Here's some pics after a glass scrub


----------



## BettaBeats

*FULL TANK SHOT JANUARY 5, 2012
*


----------



## BettaBeats

alright,

one last macro..


----------



## Ciddian

man! Looks so nice!! I only have little clowns, I am sure if they were bigger they'd have a good bite rofl


----------



## altcharacter

It's looking amazing now! I cant believe how far along your tank has come. What type of lights are you using? Seems very purple


----------



## BettaBeats

Alt,

I had the same question asked on another forum. It looks blue from across the room. But I'm using 460nm actinic and 50% of the LEDs are actinic. I also have really purple rocks. So up close it looks purple. I'm definitely a red/purple/blue kinda guy, so it's really nice to look at. Just enough pop. I might add a 2nd T5HO into the fixture (i'm only running one on a dual fixture).

edit: the water is blue, but the rock itself has a lot of purple on it. Very colourful! Tahiti, Hatian, and something else.. plus rubble.


----------



## BettaBeats

Thanks mod's!! New spot guys and gals and tank pals!


----------



## BettaBeats

was wondering why half of a zoa colony was gone in the past week.. guess what, zoa eating nudibranches. FOUR of them! Ive sucked them out, but i've destroyed my rock scape  As it goes, I will be working on fixing it this week.

Also need some glue to start fragging, as I had to cut some specimens.


----------



## pat3612

Is that a pink frogspawn and what it the white one on the far left. I love your tank


----------



## BettaBeats

pat3612 said:


> Is that a pink frogspawn and what it the white one on the far left. I love your tank


it is a green torch coral, and a pink leather. the colours are weird with a point and shoot digital camera. i've moved the t5 to the front and the LED to the back so it's a much bluer tone

also made a frag rack and make 6 frags of various types of zoas. i hope they survive as i know some people wanted a few of the colour varieties i have


----------



## BettaBeats

This tank is now shut down. After a power outage and the chemical warfare of my softies, the tank crashed.

Lessons I've learned:

Keep up on water changes.
Make sure there are no 'dead spots' in the tank.
Do NOT overfill the tank with rock - remember the equilibrium.
Do NOT let roommates overfeed the tank!!!

And last, but not least,
GO BIGGER THAN YOU WANT!

I should have started with at least a 15 or a 20L. 
I learned a lot of lessons through the pain of losing my tank and I will take these lessons into consideration with my new project - a 30 Gal fish-focused tank in the living room. The corals I am choosing are ones that grow quick (xenia, kenya tree) and of course some striking mushrooms (Reds, Purples) and yes - a zoa garden!


----------



## carmenh

Aw man, that sucks!


----------



## BettaBeats

carmenh said:


> Aw man, that sucks!


i know! I was starting to frag zoas right before this all happened.


----------



## sig

BettaBeats said:


> This tank is now shut down. After a power outage and the chemical warfare of my softies, the tank crashed.
> 
> Lessons I've learned:
> 
> Keep up on water changes.
> Make sure there are no 'dead spots' in the tank.
> Do NOT overfill the tank with rock - remember the equilibrium.
> Do NOT let roommates overfeed the tank!!!
> 
> And last, but not least,
> GO BIGGER THAN YOU WANT!
> 
> I should have started with at least a 15 or a 20L.
> I learned a lot of lessons through the pain of losing my tank and I will take these lessons into consideration with my new project - a 30 Gal fish-focused tank in the living room. The corals I am choosing are ones that grow quick (xenia, kenya tree) and of course some striking mushrooms (Reds, Purples) and yes - a zoa garden!


Sorry to hear it. It really sucks to see all efforts went to nothing.
There are few more "lessons" that you forgot to mention:

DO NOT accept advices from the others who started their tank one week prior to you.

DO NOT attempt to create "natural" ocean filtration in a small tank.

The biggest problem with our forum and marine section in particular that SW gurus are not commenting and advising any more, since new guys do not hear.
They just sit and look when guys who just started 10gs advise each other with BS and in few months tanks are gone.
Sorry, these are probably harsh words, but true.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## cablemike

I've had my 20 running for 3 weeks. It cycled in 4 days as I used all cured live rock. I still waited 2 more weeks before adding a couple damsels. Will I go put some corals in it soon, hell no. I know better then that as I've been down that road before. I see many newbies here with a tank less then a month old and loaded with corals. You should wait at least two months before adding any corals and even then is too soon. And when you do I suggest no more then one a month for the first year as the system could crash at any moment. And with small tanks, a weekly water change is a must regardless of what your test kit tells you. Test kits don't measure essential elements and build up of metals and the such. I started with a 10 gallon years ago and each year moved up until I had the 90 gallon and its not any easier with a big tank, it simply come down to husbandry practices. If you neglect it bad things will happen. If you don't want to do a water change then maybe this hobby isn't your thing as you have no passion for it. Someone who is really into it would always be on top of it and would never neglect their tank. Sorry about the rant but the newbies in here need to learn to take it slow, we all want that awesome tank we've been looking at with all the corals and fish but it didn't happen over night for the tank your drooling over and either will yours. One word of advice, carbon. Run it in a filter and it will give you some insurance if things start going south.


----------



## Kooka

sig said:


> Sorry to hear it. It really sucks to see all efforts went to nothing.
> There are few more "lessons" that you forgot to mention:
> 
> DO NOT accept advices from the others who started their tank one week prior to you.
> 
> DO NOT attempt to create "natural" ocean filtration in a small tank.
> 
> The biggest problem with our forum and marine section in particular that SW gurus are not commenting and advising any more, since new guys do not hear.
> They just sit and look when guys who just started 10gs advise each other with BS and in few months tanks are gone.
> Sorry, these are probably harsh words, but true.


No offense Greg, but I think his tank failed due to neglect, not that it was too small. I believe bigger is better like you, but it is indeed possible to maintain a small tank for long periods of time if proper maintenance is observed. It's good to listen to advice from other people, but its also better to proceed knowing you will make mistakes along the way and eventually learning not to repeat them.

Usually people that stop after a couple of months aren't really into the hobby anyways and end up ditching it. I've listened to other professional aquarists for over 10 years now telling me that saltwater is "too difficult" and only for the experienced. People have to try it out and learn from their mistakes. That is often the best way, if not the cheapest way  of doing it.


----------



## sig

Kooka said:


> No offense Greg, but I think his tank failed due to neglect, not that it was too small. I believe bigger is better like you, but it is indeed possible to maintain a small tank for long periods of time if proper maintenance is observed. It's good to listen to advice from other people, but its also better to proceed knowing you will make mistakes along the way and eventually learning not to repeat them.
> 
> Usually people that stop after a couple of months aren't really into the hobby anyways and end up ditching it. I've listened to other professional aquarists for over 10 years now telling me that saltwater is "too difficult" and only for the experienced. People have to try it out and learn from their mistakes. That is often the best way, if not the cheapest way  of doing it.


Of course, I am not offended. we just talking here to help preventing this happens. What I will say below, has nothing to do with our friend BettaBeats' 10G Nano Reef. It is just general discussion

"....indeed possible to maintain a small tank for long periods of time if proper maintenance is observed." *agree, but from my experience you need much more attention for 10G than for 20 and so on... I never tested ammonia, nitrates for a year with the big tank*

"..I've listened to other professional aquarists for over 10 years now telling me that saltwater is "too difficult" and only for the experienced" *sorry man, this is BS*

"...People have to try it out and learn from their mistakes." *agree, but why to ask questions on the forum. make people to spend time answering and do it in the different way*

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## BettaBeats

Was there an argument in my thread???

i tried to close this off on a nice note.
If you looked through my journal, you would have seen GREAT progress. 

I have no shame in my tank. It was a SHOWPIECE.
If you do, say, want to open a discussion on new tanks - the PLEASE take it to the forums.


Things happen in people's lives. I did my best and created a wonderful tank that made many visitors curious and intrigued. I learned a tremendous amount along the way and will take my lessons learned forward.

It was a sad closing, it shamed me. 
I learned a LOT. But it's hard to move a tank under certain circumstances. 

So please keep your harsh criticism out of this thread.
I strongly believe going through my thread you will see a constructive and focused approach to reef tanks.

Or, if you want to judge me like a pro ---- I must have done a great job on my beautiful tank.


----------



## sig

BettaBeats said:


> Was there an argument in my thread???
> 
> So please keep your harsh criticism out of this thread.
> k.


sorry, that you got it this way. Nobody was judging you

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## J_T

Kooka said:


> Usually people that stop after a couple of months aren't really into the hobby anyways and end up ditching it. I've listened to other professional aquarists for over 10 years now telling me that saltwater is "too difficult" and only for the experienced. People have to try it out and learn from their mistakes. That is often the best way, if not the cheapest way  of doing it.


Average hobbiest is around for 18 months.

Professionals have not been saying it is too difficult, just needs an understanding of what is happening, and what you need to do to maintain it.

No, learning from mistakes is not okay. These are live animals that we are playing god with! They deserve people that have an understanding of their needs.

Starting with a 10 gallon tank is a difficult tank to start with! The changes happen very fast, and often are too late to stop. Bigger is easier. But this doesn't mean that you don't need to look after it! It will still crash, it will just take longer to happen.

There is a ton of free advice all over the net! Good stores with staff that will assist you in getting started on the right foot. The problem I see most often is why do I need to spend that much, I am just going to do this, this, and this, I see this guy doing it, and look.... (random link) his tank is great! Well, I am here to tell you that eventually, they shut down their tank!

Sorry if this upsets anyone, but I have been in the hobby for 12 years now. Long past the average. I have had a couple tank crashes that were beyond my control. But for the most part, my tanks are healthy, and doing well.


----------



## BettaBeats

J_T said:


> Average hobbiest is around for 18 months.
> 
> Professionals have not been saying it is too difficult, just needs an understanding of what is happening, and what you need to do to maintain it.
> 
> No, learning from mistakes is not okay. These are live animals that we are playing god with! They deserve people that have an understanding of their needs.
> 
> Starting with a 10 gallon tank is a difficult tank to start with! The changes happen very fast, and often are too late to stop. Bigger is easier. But this doesn't mean that you don't need to look after it! It will still crash, it will just take longer to happen.
> 
> There is a ton of free advice all over the net! Good stores with staff that will assist you in getting started on the right foot. The problem I see most often is why do I need to spend that much, I am just going to do this, this, and this, I see this guy doing it, and look.... (random link) his tank is great! Well, I am here to tell you that eventually, they shut down their tank!
> 
> Sorry if this upsets anyone, but I have been in the hobby for 12 years now. Long past the average. I have had a couple tank crashes that were beyond my control. But for the most part, my tanks are healthy, and doing well.


it is upsetting. i have a UPS power source i havent brought up yet... it would have backed up all pumps and lights for a few days. 24 hours, and being notified the next day was a shame. its also why i'm cautious with my new build.

Like I said, the growth was spectacular.. just catching it after the 24 hour mark (working then travelling), to turn around the tank was beyong possibility. 10 gallons of softies, all spewing chemicals, was too much to go back on. had it not been a cold day, the tank could have maintained the 78F.. 
It dropped 10F and I rushed from my stay to come back and try to rekindle the tank. It didn't work.


----------



## J_T

BettaBeats said:


> it is upsetting. i have a UPS power source i havent brought up yet... it would have backed up all pumps and lights for a few days. 24 hours, and being notified the next day was a shame. its also why i'm cautious with my new build.
> 
> Like I said, the growth was spectacular.. just catching it after the 24 hour mark (working then travelling), to turn around the tank was beyong possibility. 10 gallons of softies, all spewing chemicals, was too much to go back on. had it not been a cold day, the tank could have maintained the 78F..
> It dropped 10F and I rushed from my stay to come back and try to rekindle the tank. It didn't work.


I have no doubt you did what you could! I know the pain. I had a tank get nuked from the building I lived in being sprayed for bugs... I wasn't told. The chemicals in the air nuked out my tank. I watched it die right before my eyes. Had no idea what was going on. Tried doing what I could, but it was too late. By the time I figured out what happened, I realized nothing short off 100% water change would help.

I just had to weigh in on some of the other comments. I have a huge respect for the animals I care for. I don't like reading posts that state its okay to experiment...


----------



## cablemike

With softies you need to run lots of carbon or your taking chances. A filter sock in a hob full to the top and changed monthly and rinsed weekly.


----------



## J_T

cablemike said:


> With softies you need to run lots of carbon or your taking chances. A filter sock in a hob full to the top and changed monthly and rinsed weekly.


Carbon has a life span of 2 weeks at best, beyond that it will release what it has removed back to the water.

So, I would get a high quality carbon (rox from BRS is what I use in a reactor) if you are going to use it. And replace it often.


----------

